
Ask HN: Is RSS dead? - tontonius
I remember when RSS was &quot;launched&quot; in the early 2000s and was very excited about it. Fast forward to 2018, feeds are in a sense _the_ way we consume web content (facebook, twitter etc) but the only place where I find RSS to be the prominent protocol is in podcasting. Why is that?
======
baud147258
Weird how the title has nothing to do with the question below.

------
stupidgeek314
Saw this article in my RSS reader.

